# How to solder



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

A pretty good *Instructable* for beginners that would like to learn a bit about soldering for their next prop project.

http://www.instructables.com/id/E30LR180T4EWP872BS/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet! Thank you very much! I tried using that cold heat thingy....  grrrr.... Can't wait to sit down and read the rest of this! Thanx again ScareFx! :>


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

what do u mean? I use the cool heat solder for all my small projects works great for me I will say it not good for big jobs but in the shop for small detail works great...I work in the car audio business so I do alot of soldering just my thouhgts....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Northern Touch, you must be one of the lucky ones. Could you give me some pointers on how to use it? :> I got it mainly to repair jewelry and solder small things together and it worked *once* for me. I've tried replacing the batteries and that didn't seem to make a difference..... I loved it when it worked.... Thanks for any kind of help you could give! :>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HUH...anyone else use it??? I wanted to get it too, but if it doesnt work well ill just cough up the cash and get the real thing.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

My opinion, ditch the Hot cold soldering gun, they are a pain to use, i had one and took it back. Get a traditional soldering iron and and starty from there. The hot cold gun has two small tips that need to make contact to warm up, it just makes it a real pain to use, especially for someon just starting.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

the cold heat is the worst soldering gun ever. get a real one you baby! =] but really its so much better to use regular 40 watt or 20 watt ones


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, trust Beepem, you want a real soldering Iron.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you've got the $$, get a MetCal model 200. The tips are easily changable cartridges, and come in a variety of temperatures.


----------

